# Collar bone still broken, no riding for 4 months



## Abi90 (31 August 2017)

Been to see the consultant again. It is healing but it's only just been mentioned that it was a bad break and will take significantly longer to heal than average. 

No riding for 2-4 months more (it's already been 2) but at least I've lost the sling, can start Physio and am allowed to drive short journeys again.

So my instructor has a new toy in rosie, won't do her any harm taking it slowly with being only 4 and all though.


----------



## TGM (31 August 2017)

Bl**dy hell, that is a long time, you must be feeling very frustrated!  Did you have an inkling that it was a bad break, ie have you been in a lot of pain and discomfort?


----------



## Abi90 (31 August 2017)

It looked bad to me in A&E but the trauma doctor said "it's not too bad". The letter from the original consultant said "should heal in 6 weeks but due to the position can take longer". 

It wasn't too bad until I was forced back to work then the pain has skyrocketed! The consultant has signed me off all the stuff that's causing pain as my GP was not willing to


----------



## katastrophykat (31 August 2017)

Abi, my first one took almost 6 months (it had been pinned and plated but was a biggie, and it's refractured three times since - four ops in total...) 
If it isn't healing in this position, I'd be chasing them up to operate tbh... mine has been a nightmare. 
Give me a yell if you want any info/to whinge about it- I understand  
FWIW, I was riding and driving a good 2-3 months before mine actually healed.


----------



## Abi90 (31 August 2017)

It is healing, bits of the bone have stuck together just not all of it so they are not very willing to operate because it's doing what it should just slowly 

Thank you, it's seen as "just a collar bone" but it's so dibilitating. A work friend fractured her spine and her recovery has been much quicker because of the nature of the injury, everything that can possibly be done has been. I "only" have a broken collar bone


----------



## mandyroberts (1 September 2017)

Mine was like Katastrophykat. Broke, back at 6 weeks for x-ray, I had rebroken it a couple of days before (thought I had done something as had red wine stain under skin). I had nicked the artery on the second break, consultant was talking about major surgery to replace artery but fortunately the clots passed and that was Ok. Given all clear by hospital on break at 3 months, although I wasn't convinced as in the right position I could make the end of the bone stick up but I wanted to get on riding. Had to confess to OH a few months later as he wanted us to go ski-ing. They operated and put in a plate, all fine riding 3 months later., plate removed a year later. Other enis d of break re-broke a few months later when I propped myself up on elbow (OH heard the crack!). Had another plate put in over both ends of break and that has been left in. I think it took over 2 years all together but I was riding between problems.
My surgeon (who was private) said he would have given 6 months for the breaks to heal before he operated as the plates can be tricky although a double break is less likely to heal as both ends are 'adrift'.
My advice is go with it for now but if you get to 6 months get a second opinion, any chance of doing that privately?
Good luck - mine is fine now and the only problem is if something presses on the screws eg can't carry bag strap over that shoulder, seat belts etc


----------



## Antw23uk (1 September 2017)

Broke my collarbone as a kid on the first day of the summer holidays. Recovery time 6 weeks ... summer holidays ... 6 weeks .. was so gutted, lol! Good luck with the recovery and TAKE IT EASY!


----------



## Abi90 (1 September 2017)

Seems they are often a lot more tricky than you're originally told. Being sent back to work Devi itself hasn't helped. 

Mine was/is a double break and consultant said it was rather a major break.

Being in the forces I don't believe I am able to go for private healthcare as it has to be managed through the med Centre but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (1 September 2017)

i have a fracture fibula - another its only a fibula, done 12 weeks and its still in pieces next xray 8 weeks and then possibly surgery, its another case of let it see what it can do. I feel your pain :-(


----------



## Abi90 (1 September 2017)

I didn't appreciate how painful it could be until I did it and getting a bit fed up with being compared to my friend who had, emphasis on had, a broken vertebra


----------



## CrazyMare (1 September 2017)

Rubbish news. Just worth noting that if you smoke, that can have an impact on the healing of the bones, so worth considering giving up if so. Apologies if not, but it's always the advice we give at work.


----------



## Ceriann (1 September 2017)

Feel your pain - I was out of the saddle 14 months after I broke my hip.  Told ok to ride at 6 months but by that point screws were causing pain and couldn't contemplate it.  With one thing and another the fix failed so ended with a replacement - 12 weeks after that I rode and never really looked back.  I'm currently back out of the saddle as affected leg been unusually sore for a week or so - I'm hoping I've just overdone it as another major set back would be gutting.  Back to consultant Tuesday.


----------



## Abi90 (1 September 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			Rubbish news. Just worth noting that if you smoke, that can have an impact on the healing of the bones, so worth considering giving up if so. Apologies if not, but it's always the advice we give at work.
		
Click to expand...

Never even tried one but I was quizzed in detail about it the second time I was at the hospital!


----------



## CrazyMare (1 September 2017)

Abi90 said:



			Never even tried one but I was quizzed in detail about it the second time I was at the hospital!
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine!! Good that you don't though, at least that's a positive on your side!!


----------



## Abi90 (1 September 2017)

CrazyMare said:



			I can imagine!! Good that you don't though, at least that's a positive on your side!!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly right now I feel like I will never be back to normal


----------

